# Den Haag - Nightsky's Holland trip



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*About The Hague (den Haag):

Population: 502 000 (metro 1 406 000, 7 millions in Randstad)
Tallest building: Nieuw Ministerie (146m, 2 bldgs)
Founded year (city rights): 1306
Official name: Den Haag or s-Gravenhage*

The Hague (Den Haag) is the 3rd largest city of Netherlands. It is not the official capital of the country, but you can find the Dutch government, parliament, supereme court, embassies and other things you usually find in a capital.
It is also considered the juridical capital of the world and it has many international organisations and embassies. You can also find the royal palace, other royal buildings and castles like the Peace Palace and the Binnehof, the political center of the Netherlands. It has a strategical geographic position between the 2 largest cities, Amsterdam and Rotterdam.
In my opinion the Hague is a tasteful mix of old and new. You can find pedestrian streets and old castles, but also brand new skyscrapers in the city center that all have been built recently. The city has many parks, but only a few canals are left.And in the district Scheveningen you can find Holland’s longest beach. Lately the Hague has become a multicultural city with many immigrants. The city is frequently trafficated with trams and is a large railway hub.

I visited the Hague only for one day, as a daytrip from Amsterdam (I also visited Rotterdam and Utrecht). The weather was good during my visit, it was warm and sunny. In the evening I was at a good rock concert, with the Dutch band Epica.

































The Hague´s skyline.

















The central train station.

























Het Strijkijzer.


































Nieuwe Kerk (New Church).


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Planned to upload more but have some problem with the web hotel. More will be added as soon it is fixed!


----------



## werner10 (Sep 11, 2002)

Nice Pics! Enjoyed your visit?

Anyway, hope to see more of the trip.....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I love The Hague! kay:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, thanks for sharing your travel photos...:cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The City Hall.









































The new city hall is very bright and modern inside with panorama elevators.

















Muzentoren.

Hope to solve the web hotel issue soon, perhaps I need more bandwidth.hno:



werner10 said:


> Nice Pics! Enjoyed your visit?
> 
> Anyway, hope to see more of the trip.....


Thanks! Yes I liked The Hague a lot, really nice city and a good mix of old and new! :lol:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The brand new Nieuw Miniserie, the Hauge’s new 2 tallest skyscrapers (150m).









Hoftoren, the tallest building just until recently.








The modern part of the Hague nowadays looks like a science fiction metropolis.

















De Witte Anna.
























This building has no less then 8 futuristic atriums!









































New Babylon – a city within a city! A brand new complex that includes hotel and offices.









The bike nation!


----------



## tehpr0 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow...I didn't know The Hague looks so nice and attractive,to be honest...Im simply amazed,it looks indeed,like a science-fiction future metropolis!
Really enjoyed your photos,keep em comming


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

tehpr0 said:


> Wow...I didn't know The Hague looks so nice and attractive,to be honest...Im simply amazed,it looks indeed,like a science-fiction future metropolis!
> Really enjoyed your photos,keep em comming


Thanks! It is really a contrast to the old part. The cool thing is that most of these modern buildings wasn't there 10 years ago!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Old part:

















































Hoftoren (142m). Tallest upon completion in 2003.Now the 3rd tallest. 

































Castalia. A 104m tall highrise completed in 1998. It is inspired by Hansa houses and designed by Michael Graves.

























Manhattan? No, Hague!

















































Ministry of Defense.









A square in the city center called Plein.









Department of Justice.









Plein (means the square) with the skyline in the background.

















































Hofvijver Lake at the Dutch parliament with the fountain.

















Binnenhof has been the Dutch parliament since 1446. It means “inner court”. The “little tower” (het Torentje) is the office of the prime minister.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice! The Hague looks like a cosmopolitan place, with not only a world class skyline, but also an impressive historical downtown. 

I love the picture of the Plein with the skyline on the background. I would like to drink a beer there. :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Kiboko said:


> Very nice! The Hague looks like a cosmopolitan place, with not only a world class skyline, but also an impressive historical downtown.
> 
> I love the picture of the Plein with the skyline on the background. I would like to drink a beer there. :cheers:


Acutally I liked to too but it was only the beginning of my trip and I had a hectic schedule due to a concert I should visit in the evening. But had a few beers in Scheveningen (the beach) and Paard van Troje (the rock club). :cheers:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pictures of Den Haag! great job


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Plaats (the Place), another nice square.









































The Sting, an unusual clothes store.

















Haagsche Bluff, a very nice galleria.

































































Grote Kerk.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Superb photos - The Hague looks lovely, especially in your pictures.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Great STING store overthere  It's not unusual though, It's just urban and THE STING has shops in every city. I know I had to travel to The Netherlands to visit a Sting untill 2 years ago when a shop was opened in a city nearby mine.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Really nice pictures


----------



## seb.nl (Jan 29, 2010)

Very nice series! I lived there for a year in 2003, it's incredible how much things have changed...

Small correction, Den Haag HS is not the central station but Den Haag CS is (Holland Spoor - Centraal Station).
CS is going through a major rebuild at the moment (as about all large Dutch trainstations)

Never the less, thanks for posting these nice photo's!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

I love The Sting, would you know if it is an old building or a new one ?


----------

